
Show HN: Neapolitan Pizza Dough Hydration Calculator with Common Pitfalls - ceocoder
https://dough.pizza
======
ceocoder
Hi HN,

I have been trying to figure out homemade Neapolitan pizza for quite sometime,
early on I blamed my oven, then pizza stone, then loud motorcycle down the
street. After watching numerous YouTube videos and reading blogs I've settled
on this method, it works but requires precision - i.e. one has to use a
weightscale and a thermometer, and a pizza steel - pizza stone just didn't
work in a regular home oven. Cooking has been a relaxing escape during this
pandemic, Neapolitan style pizza requires multiple days of prep and at the end
results are delicious delicous pizzas that delivery just can't replicate.

Thank you!

(disclaimer: links to Amazon are affiliate links, I'll see if those can cover
the cost of domain, if not I'll just use a generic github or netlify domain)

------
martinrlzd
Interesting! Never heard of pizza steel before. I've been using a pizza stone
in a regular 230 °C oven for quite some time now. Do you think a pizza steel
will make a difference at such a "low" temperature?

And one more question: why should I want to choose a higher/lower hydration of
my pizza dough?

